# Shrimp Trap



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

I was reading on here a while ago about catching shrimp.
The suggested method of cutting a bottle and inverting top of bottle back into lower part.
It works like a charm.
Thanks for the tip.

This is after about 15 minutes.(Bonus neon tetra)


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

nice. i thought it took you 15mins to cut and invert the top. lol.

did you use any bait food? or did they just start walking in?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just be careful not to leave them in there too long, especially if you use a food bait. With little current or water exchange in there things can get toxic inside pretty quick. Watch it carefully or you'll have a bottle full of dead shrimp.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

for some reason i imagined the part where woody is trying to escape from the claw machine in toy story after seeing that pic lol very cool idea btw, i'll definitely make one for myself in the future.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

The other neons outside the bottle are laughing their little tails off:heh:


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder if there is a good way to put a screen on it to only catch the smaller ones (if you are catching them to sell)


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a great idea to catch smaller shrimp. I'll try it out and if it works.


----------



## Winkyee (May 23, 2007)

Thanks

You can't see but, there's hundreds of holes poked in the far end of the trap to help the water from becoming stagnant from shrimp or bait.
It's a hell of alot easier than chasing with a net..
lol

*BONUS*
The trap catches snails too...


----------



## LazyHorse (Jun 9, 2007)

Especially if your tank is heavily planted.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Yup, that one sure will go into the book of great ideas!

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Javaman (Nov 19, 2007)

wow nice idea.. thanks for sharing


----------



## madfish (Oct 28, 2007)

I have used a bottle with some larger screen with a rubber band to hold it on and it worked great for getting the younger shrimps so I could sell them.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very creative idea, i'll be sure to soak this project in my head the next time I need to get some shrimp!


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

I tried using that trap last night and my trap got filled with so many nails that there's no room for any shrimps. I guess the trap only work with shrimps only tanks.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I made a mesh shrimp trap, sort of like a lobster trap. has holes on both sides. not useful for small shrimp but fine for my macro.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

The good old shrimp bottle trick.

In the future, something with smooth sides generally is better so it cannot crush the shrimp in the place where the inverted part seams together with the rest of the body of the bottle, I've had trouble getting shrimp killed in that section, but it may only be me...

I've also seen people use Tupperware and a mesh on top. DiabloCaine is one user on the forums who posted this a while back. 

-Andrew


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Here is a demonstration I found by accident on YouTube.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

So let me ask. I have Tiger shrimp and Yellow shrimp in the same tank, and lets say i want to sell some yellow shrimp. after using this trap what is the best way to capture only yellow shrimp?


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice, I usually get one of those mini betta hexagon container, drop some food in and live it alone for a few hours.


----------



## akamasha (Jun 27, 2008)

Muirner said:


> So let me ask. I have Tiger shrimp and Yellow shrimp in the same tank, and lets say i want to sell some yellow shrimp. after using this trap what is the best way to capture only yellow shrimp?


LOL so funny:badgrin: Such a great idea guys. Thanks


----------

